# Is this an early pregnancy symptom or not???



## Miss lissy

Hi everyone : ) 

Just wondering if being really really horny (way more than ever before) could be a early pregnancy symptom?? The other "symptom" I have is being very emotional, crying at the stupidest thing etc

I have only just stopped taking the pill on the 16th of April which was an accident as I forgot 1 and only had till that Friday the 20th till the end of the pack (which is when I was going to stop anyway). Bleed till the 21st of April. 

I have only jus started feeling like this about a wk ago but not sure if it's anything or I'm just hoping it is?? 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!:winkwink:


----------



## kammy23

maybe just monitor your symptoms and then take a test wen ur period is due . its a long wait but its the best way . have you kept track of your O date ? xx


----------



## chloe.elle

i heard that getting horny around ovulation time is your body's way of telling you now is the right time to have sex.. so maybe coming off the pill messed up your cycle and it's actually because you're due to ovulate. monitor your cm then you'll know!


----------



## immy11

If your period was the 21st of April then you are probably ovulating and being horny is defiantly a sign of ovulation. But to answer you question just so you know, when I was pregnant I was super horny (more than usual lol). Increased blood flow to the pelvic area during pregnancy is the culprit..


----------



## Calially

I don't know about the pregnancy thing but when I came off BCP my sex drive went from 0-100 in a matter of days. The BCP I was on dropped my sex drive so when I came off everything became heightened and I was the horniest I've been since me and OH got together so it could be that for you as well.


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope it is... I'm having this too! Let this be our month! :)


----------

